# 1 Snail & 1 Betta in a 5 Gallon?



## AmyK (Feb 19, 2009)

Would it be okay to put 1 snail in with a male betta in a 5 gallon heated, filtered tank?

If so, what is a good snail that stays small and doesn't reproduce like crazy!???

Thanks!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I think it would be ok as long as he doesn't pick on the snail.


----------



## veganchick (Jan 10, 2009)

no myster snails, I can say from experience! I would also be very careful because inverts can't handle any copper!


----------



## Cody (Dec 22, 2007)

Bettas and snails do not mix well. Most of the time they will attack a snail, often to times where they will lose some body part. 

Get shrimp.


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Cody said:


> Bettas and snails do not mix well. Most of the time they will attack a snail, often to times where they will lose some body part.
> 
> Get shrimp.


 Which species of shrimp? None will work well unless you count the bamboo shrimps which need a well established tank in order to thrive as these are filter feeders. A lot of shrimps that grow no more than 2 inches are also prone to attacks especially when they molt.

I have one tank containing assassin snails only. The four other tanks have guppies for mosquito control but that's about it. I don't add anything else except plecos and guppies.


----------



## Chicklet (Feb 9, 2009)

I have kept male betta's successfully with apple snails, not females tho., 
Apple snails won't reproduce without the apposite sex.
I've also read where others have had great success with apple snails and male betta's, 
Betta's can be very moody.
I have kept cories with betta's also, They work really well together, 
Did have one male kill a pepper cories tho, Biggest thing is having lots of room.


----------



## Blurryfacedkid (May 30, 2020)

I have a 5 gal tank with a male betta and a golden mystery/apple snail and have had them in the same tank for about 8 months. All depends on how your fish behaves, I suggest if he nips or flares his gills at things don’t get them a tank mate  (ik this post was yearssss ago but i hope this helps others)


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Closed per BF Rules:

*12. Do not resurrect old threads.*
Do not post to a thread that has not received a reply in a year or more unless you are the original poster and wish to update. If you are not the original poster you must create a new thread but you may hyperlink the archived thread to continue an old discussion. Resurrected old threads will be closed. Also, please use "bumps" sparingly and do not bump your own thread unless a significant amount of time has passed without any response. 









BF Rules Please Read Before Posting


Welcome to www.bettafish.com! This is a community for Betta lovers to discuss all aspects of Betta fish ownership and care, ask and answer Betta-related questions, share pictures, stories, etc. We're passionate about our Betta and know that others are, too. The rules below are in place to help...




www.bettafish.com


----------

